# Smart Trainer Apps/Programs



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sadly my genetics are catching up to me around the time I no longer get my exercise through a job. I got the wakeup call after recent blood work for an annual wellness check. Luckily I still have time before I go into any danger zones so I'm trying some lifestyle changes.

That being the case, I've invested in a smart trainer for my bike. It's nothing high end but it's able to get me into some of the better apps while I workout during my daughter's nap. It's an electromagnetic trainer so I can actually interact with the program and experience things like slope changes.

Anybody have any experience with any of these programs? Any you'd recommend? Any you'd recommend against? I'll be doing free trials for the first few months to get a feel for the options. But I'd love to hear any feedback folks have for the options out there.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I don’t have any experience with those but I do know a little about fitness.

whatever direction you take it, make sure it’s fun and sustainable, that way, you don’t stop doing it. Set small goals initially so you don’t get discouraged.

as for diet, again, find something that works for you and is sustainable. If you go too hard, you’ll hate your life and your fitness journey won’t last. also, don’t become a calorie counter, that **** sucks, just eat better.

my day is as follows.

first thing when I wake up, I have a protein drink in order to get protein synthesis going, get ready, then make 5 scrambled eggs with two pieces of multigrain toast, then I follow that up with a bunch of vitamins/minerals I take. This is all around 7:30 am. for the eggs, I just add tabasco, it’s clean and delicious.

I have 1 banana or a cup of strawberries at 11:30 before I hit the gym at 12, the added carbs help with endurance and strength.

post workout, I have another protein drink and eat 6oz of cooked meat (might be wild game, beef, chicken or fish, I always mix it up) plus a cup of jasmine rice and a cup of vegetables.

for dinner, I eat whatever my wife feels like making, which is always delicious. it’s good for me to not always be super strict but since the bulk of my meals are good, I stay fit.

I also do Brazilian jiu jitsu several times a week, that helps with my fitness.

lastly, if you want a snack, have a snack, if you want a brownie, have a brownie, just don’t have all the brownies. Moderation is key.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I agree with a lot of that.

Sadly I have a strong family history of both diabetes and heart disease. I've got several factors showing up in regards to all of those. 

I unfortunately need to go low carb. That said, my goal is to not eliminate anything so much as make sure I have an abundance of the healthier options for my new reality. But I won't worry when I choose to eat empty carbs for pleasure or accidentally. Life still has to be fun and good food is fun 😊

Per exercise, what you describe is pretty much the lesson I've learned over the decades. I'll immerse myself slowly and find a healthy pace and trajectory. I hate gyms so I needed something that I could enjoy in my house as well as during my available solo time. The smart trainer fit that bill (as well as our budget). It offers a fun workout that I can adapt to my schedule and the opportunity to build up to tougher exercise as I readjust to a regime.

Hopefully by next summer I can go on more hikes with my daughter that keep me in shape. The last four months have just been the classic toddler experience of walking 4 feet and then playing with something on the ground 😁. And I'm not going to deprive her of that fun and important learning.

PS...I might have to hit you up sideband about jiu jitsu sometime in the future.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I know that toddler stage all too well, it’s honestly my favorite age, they’re filled with wonder and just want to explore.

as for the jiu jitsu, please do! I seriously love it and try getting everyone into it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ray said:


> I don’t have any experience with those but I do know a little about fitness.
> 
> whatever direction you take it, make sure it’s fun and sustainable, that way, you don’t stop doing it. Set small goals initially so you don’t get discouraged.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much the philosophy I have decided on. I have started a keto diet on two separate occasions. It worked. Weight came off. But ultimately the strictness of the diet would eventually cause me to crack, then I would go demonic on all the foods I had been depriving myself of and gain everything back. Now I'm just eating sensibly. All things in moderation, especially the junk food but eating much cleaner. 

In my teens and early twenties I loved going to the gym. I was pissed if something caused me to miss it. Now the idea of going to the gym just sucks to me lol. I have a tonal machine at home that I bang out quick workouts on and I always love a hike up in the mountains with the pooches and it's nothing for me to shoot my bow for 2 hours straight.

How old are you if you don't mind me asking, backcountry? I'm 38 and I have been having some wake up calls this year myself. I realized if I want to enjoy an active lifestyle as I get older I'm going to have to make some changes.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm 43. Staying in shape came easy for most of my life. Now, it's going to take some discipline.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I'm 43. Staying in shape came easy for most of my life. Now, it's going to take some discipline.


I feel your pain. I'll be 45 in December. It's so much more difficult to keep the weight off and stay in shape these days! It's pretty dang frustrating. I'm planning another backpack hunt in Wyoming next year. I'm a tad worried about my endurance and my knees, but I'll do what I can to be in somewhat decent shape and take things much slower than I've had to in the past.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You youngsters are making me tired.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I was born an old man, bowgy 😁

Sadly my numbers are flirting with ranges of folks much older than me. My mom has the same problem and she's been ahead of the healthy behavior curve her entire life; poor lady does everything "right" and still gets bad news. I'm nowhere near as disciplined as her so this trend carries some extra weight, so to speak 😁

I really got spoiled for 20ish years with my previous work and not having kids = stay plenty active outside. Having a child at 41 was a brick wall that I didn't plan enough for 😲🤣

I guess it's time for me to buy a rocking chair and yell at kids from my front porch.


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

One thing you might also consider along with a good exercise regimen that is consistent and burns enough calories, is to close the window in which you eat each day and really watch your portion sizes. I typically start eating around 9am and stop eating at 6pm each day. Exercise is critical, but diet is the real key (both what and when you eat) throughout the day.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I will eventually start limiting food past a certain time. 

Ironically, my biggest change right now is to force myself to eat first thing in the morning. I'm rarely hungry for breakfast but not eating seems to have a negative impact on blood sugar levels and diabetes risk. So I'm eating an egg and things like blueberries when I wake up to see how that helps. As most of us know, applying any of these ideas is trial and error as each of our bodies are a little different. I won't eliminate anything but I do have to reduce eating breads, etc. The mess with blood sugar and triglycerides, both of which are flirting with entering the yellow range.

But diet will be as important the rest of my life as exercise. I'll still enjoy being a foodie but I'll just have to watch the level of indulgence 😁


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> *I was born an old man*, bowgy 😁
> 
> Sadly my numbers are flirting with ranges of folks much older than me. My mom has the same problem and she's been ahead of the healthy behavior curve her entire life; poor lady does everything "right" and still gets bad news. I'm nowhere near as disciplined as her so this trend carries some extra weight, so to speak 😁
> 
> ...


I had a good friend and fishing and hunting buddy that died 2 years ago due to complications of diabetes and heart problems. He told me for years, what ever age he was, for example; " I'm a 30 year old man in a 90 year old body". He had to always watch his diet and would calculate in his head how many carbs he ate to adjust his insulin accordingly.

I really do miss him.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, Bowgy. I imagine it was tough knowing the disease was having an effect and not being able to help. I hope you have some great memories with him to cherish. I try to remember it comes down to creating as many of those with the people we love; even without genetics you just never know when someone may die. 

I hope to be able to avoid insulin through a lifestyle change but some of it's out of my hands. I'll do what I can and then hope for the best. Hopefully this also kicks me in the butt enough to live in the moment more. Being faced with your own mortality has a way of doing that.

Thanks for sharing, bowgy.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It's hard to make lifestyle changes and some have it tougher due to genetics. I'm glad I am still healthy enough to still climb communication towers and crawl around in heavy equipment.

Good luck and stay healthy especially for that young one.


----------

